# Grand River!



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was thinking about steelhead fishing tomorrow, does anyone know if it is fishable any help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Im gonna hit the grand this evening. It looks like its getting there upriver i'll let ya know if I have any luck.


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks racetech appreciated!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm gonna try tonight too

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Skunked. Tried various color jigs to no avail. Eggs may have done trick but i didnt have any. Water still a bit brown and moving pretty swiftly. 

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It's flowing around a grand I would give it a couple more days

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Heres how it looked at the dam where i was earlier

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm going in the morning. Its just where I like it by me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Any luck today? I had no action at all. We had 3 lines in the water.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I stopped by and gave it a look earlier today. Too high and muddy for my tastes. Caught a couple fish elsewhere though...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep 4 fish in an hour.was great conditions water could have been a touch clearer but great day with my dad. 3 25+ inch fish and 1 20 inch. They were slamming jigs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

At your spot by bridge? We had 3 lines in water today not a thing up by dam. Gonna go out weds when im off.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep they were slamming all thru there to the parking area today. Nice big colorful males. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I can try n go out Wed if it doesn't freeze up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How's it looking now? Was there a lot of slush today?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Not any that I saw. I post in the morning on my way home and let you know if any forms tonight

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Slush forming by the st Claire and other bridge. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Almost locked up in the lower section.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I drove by there today the slush looked like it was straight out of the titanic. With single digit temps forecasted I am afraid it may be over for awhile.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I know where im going tomorrow....


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

And I went too......

Not a thing. Tried a smaller creek too, it was froze over in most spots but I found some open water, nothing there either.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where are the pics? Stories without pics are tall tales.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

On my facebook. Ill try n load them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

These were a week orvtwo before the thaw ill get the other one later

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

My dads from that day I also had a male that was already in the smoker and another in the snow pile.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

